# Pretty sure im a wolf



## MathiasLupen (Dec 13, 2009)

Well im basically lookin for opinions about my fusona. ive been bitched at by a bunch of people for choosing a wolf as my beginning fursona cuz like everyone is one. but the more i looked at it, the more i think i connect the most with a wolf. anyhoo, just looking for opinions.


Let me give you a run down:
Calm
I keep to myself
Always had a connection with Foxes and Wolves
Dont get angry, but when i do holy hell
non-confrontational
Usually by myself in crowds cuz i dont really connect with anyone except for like two people
Love the cold, night, and snow
really passionate when im making music
would die for those i love
stupid people/actions/things irritate me


----------



## Kilala (Dec 13, 2009)

canine species are very confrontational, you're a pussy wolf.   Ignore that i don't mean it (its just if i can say something funny i have to)..  

yeah i feel like that to, you know all your characteristics, but i want to be a cute cat of some kind.   

I like your fursona, i don't understand how people are supposed to respond here


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Dec 13, 2009)

MathiasLupen said:


> Well im basically lookin for opinions about my fusona. ive been bitched at by a bunch of people for choosing a wolf as my beginning fursona cuz like everyone is one. but the more i looked at it, the more i think i connect the most with a wolf. anyhoo, just looking for opinions.
> 
> 
> Let me give you a run down:
> ...


 
Really now?


----------



## ChapperIce (Dec 13, 2009)

Um..Wolves travel in packs, don't they? You can't be a wolf if you like keeping to yourself xD; and don't pull that "Lone wolf" bullshit.

Really, just pick a better animal. Seriously. We're drowning in wolves.

Also, looking at your list of characteristics..I thought.. PENGUIN. 


I wanna watch Happy Feet right now and the "Passionate when making music" part made me think of that..then it just all kinda clicked to me hahaha.


Be a penguin >


----------



## Captain Spyro (Dec 13, 2009)

Maybe a drgaon would suit yah...but like wolves, we have a good bit of them to. Not that that's a problem.

People are creative when it comes to dragons...including me, considering my dragon commands a large starship as part of the fleet for space-faring government that spans planetary systems. Oh yeah, he wields a blaster.

(Okay, mine's probably not THAT creative...)

Be creative.


----------



## Wynter_pheonix (Dec 13, 2009)

be what ever you want if you feel the need to be different but still want to be a wolf look up different species of wolves maybe you'll find you connect more to one certain type my mate love the cold and snow so hes an arctic wolf well dire arctic wolf to be exact but yea


----------



## MathiasLupen (Dec 13, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Really now?




What the hell is that supposed to mean?


----------



## MathiasLupen (Dec 13, 2009)

ChapperIce said:


> Um..Wolves travel in packs, don't they? You can't be a wolf if you like keeping to yourself xD; and don't pull that "Lone wolf" bullshit.
> 
> Really, just pick a better animal. Seriously. We're drowning in wolves.
> 
> ...





I dont think avian suits me at all. but ya i get the whole pack thing, i thought about that as i shut down the computer. As far as penguins go, that is a huge colony, so that wouldnt work out at all XD. Maybe a Fox is more my type, i am pretty sarcastic and i like to play jokes on people.


----------



## Zseliq (Dec 13, 2009)

You sound more like an artic fox or a big cat (not a Lion tho, Lions are social).


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 13, 2009)

I think fox suits you more. Or actually, here's a good one: jackal. Jackals are mostly on their own, but they mate for life.


----------



## MathiasLupen (Dec 13, 2009)

GummyBear said:


> You sound more like an artic fox or a big cat (not a Lion tho, Lions are social).





NO, i hate cats, no offense to anyone. Every cat i had i wanted to punt it around the house. and then my mom found out she was allergic and we never got anymore!!!!


----------



## MathiasLupen (Dec 13, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> I think fox suits you more. Or actually, here's a good one: jackal. Jackals are mostly on their own, but they mate for life.




yea, the more i think, the more i prolly should be a fox


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 13, 2009)

Calm *(canines aren't calm)*
I keep to myself *(wolves are pack animals)*
Always had a connection with Foxes and Wolves
Dont get angry, but when i do holy hell *(canines easily get angry)*
non-confrontational *(wolves are confrontational)*
Usually by myself in crowds cuz i dont really connect with anyone except for like two people *(wolves are pack animals)*
Love the cold, night, and snow
really passionate when im making music *(that's a strictly human trait - animal's aren't passionate, nor care about music)*
would die for those i love
stupid people/actions/things irritate me *(there's no proof that animals are annoyed by the human concept of "stupidity")


*But your fursona doesn't have to be something that you connect with on a personal level.
It's just an entertaining way to represent yourself, through a cartoon animal.


----------



## MathiasLupen (Dec 13, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> Calm *(canines aren't calm)*
> I keep to myself *(wolves are pack animals)*
> Always had a connection with Foxes and Wolves
> Dont get angry, but when i do holy hell *(canines easily get angry)*
> ...





aaannnnnnnndddd..... shot down. more flaws behind my reasoning. At this point im prolly just gonna stay a wolf because i want to. i thought maybe i should choose a species more like my personality. but now i dont care


----------



## Ratte (Dec 13, 2009)

Pick a species you like.  It doesn't always have to be you, exactly.  :3

Hell, make up a species.


----------



## Kilala (Dec 13, 2009)

MathiasLupen said:


> yea, the more i think, the more i prolly should be a fox


wolf/fox hybrid. its not like there are rules here.  Then you are rejected by both species because that's wierd so you become an even cooler loner guy raa


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Dec 13, 2009)

MathiasLupen said:


> What the hell is that supposed to mean?


 
What you think it means.


----------



## REDnico (Dec 13, 2009)

Go with what you like, and then make it unique.  Like for my example, I like wolves and foxes, but didn't want to make an out n' out cross.  So by the power of Wikipedia, I discovered the Dhole.  Similar to me, Looks like a wolf and a fox, and I think like 4 people have had Dhole fursonas before me 

PERFECT.


----------



## MathiasLupen (Dec 13, 2009)

Kilala said:


> wolf/fox hybrid. its not like there are rules here. Then you are rejected by both species because that's wierd so you become an even cooler loner guy raa


 

Never thought of a hybrid, maybe id add a pair of black angle wings too, i always thought those looked sweet. ill work on it and get back to ya guys


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Dec 13, 2009)

I thought this was a section were you show off who you are.

Not asking for opinions on your mess of lack of identity. 

Balance who you are, to what you like.

Your a "freakin magnet" because you show signs of the generic furry which people commonly refer to when on the topic on "Why do people dislike furries."


----------



## MathiasLupen (Dec 13, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> You've never been around furries, have you?


 

Nope, as far as i know im the only one in my county. and i just got into the forum a few days ago. So i havnt really had any discussions with any other furry til now.


----------



## Morroke (Dec 13, 2009)

Sounds like a cat to me.


----------



## MathiasLupen (Dec 13, 2009)

Ragnarok-Cookies said:


> I thought this was a section were you show off who you are.
> 
> Not asking for opinions on your mess of lack of identity.
> 
> ...


 

really? ........... why? See this is what i was talkin about on another forum. i wanted to know things not to do so that i didnt piss anyone off. Im usually an ass around other people and i hate it, so i want to avoid being one as much as possible. i had a hunch starting this thread was going to be a bad idea.


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Dec 13, 2009)

MathiasLupen said:


> really? ........... why? See this is what i was talkin about on another forum. i wanted to know things not to do so that i didnt piss anyone off. Im usually an ass around other people and i hate it, so i want to avoid being one as much as possible.


Young Grasshopper.

Just don't take being a furry seriously, and you'll be fine.

Also try to have better grammar, and less chatspeak. Unless can pull it off for the desire effect you want.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Dec 13, 2009)

MathiasLupen said:


> Nope, as far as i know im the only one in my county. and i just got into the forum a few days ago. So i havnt really had any discussions with any other furry til now.


 

lurk lurk lurk


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Dec 13, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> lurk lurk lurk


Now now, don't be mean to the blooming flower.


----------



## MathiasLupen (Dec 13, 2009)

Ragnarok-Cookies said:


> Young Grasshopper.
> 
> Just don't take being a furry seriously, and you'll be fine.
> 
> Also try to have better grammar, and less chatspeak. Unless can pull it off for the desire effect you want.


 

I would, but typing better takes forever. Thanks for the adivce. I apologize for being so obnoxious. I'm just so new. This is practically the one place where i don't have to wear a mask all the time and can be myself, and i thoroughly enjoy it. And its pretty evident that my overly anxious nature makes me super curious and retarded half the time.


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Dec 13, 2009)

MathiasLupen said:


> I would, but typing better takes forever. Thanks for the adivce. I apologize for being so obnoxious. I'm just so new. This is practically the one place where i don't have to wear a mask all the time and can be myself, and i thoroughly enjoy it. And its pretty evident that my overly anxious nature makes me super curious and retarded half the time.


Oh you can be Obnoxious and half retarded/curious.

Just do it right.


----------



## ChapperIce (Dec 13, 2009)

MathiasLupen said:


> I dont think avian suits me at all. but ya i get the whole pack thing, i thought about that as i shut down the computer. As far as penguins go, that is a huge colony, so that wouldnt work out at all XD. Maybe a Fox is more my type, i am pretty sarcastic and i like to play jokes on people.



Ugh but again, EVERYONE is a fox. There's plenty of other animals out there that are similar to that, why not look into that? why pick something so cliche?


----------



## Qoph (Dec 14, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> lurk lurk lurk



I'm not sure what this means but I'll ask that we stay on the topic of the user's fursona.


----------



## Kiszka (Dec 14, 2009)

MathiasLupen said:


> Let me give you a run down:
> Calm
> *I keep to myself*
> Always had a connection with Foxes and Wolves
> ...


This is the biggest misconception.
Wolves are NOT loners. They don't like to be alone, they like to be with their pack.
This is the reason that you are getting bashed for being a wolf. You haven't looked into the _real_ characteristics of wolves to decide if it's the right animal for you.
Unless you decide to change your personality to be more wolf-like, you need to choose another animal for yourself. I saw that your mini-profile thing says 'wolf/fox hybrid'. Foxes are loners. The male and female only meet up to mate, the cubs don't stick with the mother very long, and the rest of their lives are spent alone. Maybe that would be a better choice for you.


MathiasLupen said:


> I dont think avian suits me at all. but ya i get the whole pack thing, i thought about that as i shut down the computer. As far as penguins go, that is a huge colony, so that wouldnt work out at all XD.


Not true. Penguins that live on smaller islands and in warmer climates meet in much smaller groups. And also, they only do so to mate, so I don't think thats a big reason to rule them out.
Be a penguin.
Or.... a penguin/fox hybrid.
There. Now you will be unique. No one can copy that.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Dec 14, 2009)

Qoph said:


> I'm not sure what this means but I'll ask that we stay on the topic of the user's fursona.


 
Google it.


----------



## MathiasLupen (Dec 14, 2009)

Kiszka said:


> *This is the biggest misconception.*
> *Wolves are NOT loners. They don't like to be alone, they like to be with their pack.*
> This is the reason that you are getting bashed for being a wolf. You haven't looked into the _real_ characteristics of wolves to decide if it's the right animal for you.
> Unless you decide to change your personality to be more wolf-like, you need to choose another animal for yourself. *I saw that your mini-profile thing says 'wolf/fox hybrid'. Foxes are loners.* The male and female only meet up to mate, the cubs don't stick with the mother very long, and the rest of their lives are spent alone. Maybe that would be a better choice for you.
> ...


 
Yeah, i should know that. I did a report on them a while ago. I dont exactly know why i made it seem like im a loner, because i'm not really. I'm mainly just not really open to new people or those i dont talk to much. Im not really quiet either, now that i think about it. I think i need to talk to someone i know and have them write out their view of my personality and maybe base my decision off of that. Then that way i can't lie to myself about who i am.

So for now i think im not going to pick species. Again, i appriciate all the advice from everone. I would like to appologize for being such a jerk earlier, it wasnt right. I guess im not as non-confrontational as i thought either. Anyway, thanks.


----------



## Amoranis (Dec 22, 2009)

MathiasLupen said:


> Well im basically lookin for opinions about my fusona. ive been bitched at by a bunch of people for choosing a wolf as my beginning fursona cuz like everyone is one. but the more i looked at it, the more i think i connect the most with a wolf. anyhoo, just looking for opinions.
> 
> 
> Let me give you a run down:
> ...



yep. im a wolf. im the same. :3 Rawr


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Dec 22, 2009)

@OP haI wanna ASL? also lol at Furry 2 Da End. I'm callin' mine Yiffsta 4 Life


----------



## SpartaDog (Dec 23, 2009)

Why do people insist on being assholes here?

@OP: It seems to me you're having the same problem I had. I first chose a wolf as my fursona because they were, at the time, my favorite animal. Then I realized they weren't like me very much, so I set out to find a new one. Took a little while, but I eventually decided on snake/naga. Sounds to me like canines aren't your thing, but if you insist on canine, either fox or coyote. Preferably coyote, because foxes are drowning us.


----------



## Korex (Jan 3, 2010)

Just Pick what you want..besides it's your decision


----------

